# What's your experiance with Latex-free products?



## RyanL

I feel like the notion of staying away from Non-latex/latex-free rubber has been naturally instilled in me. So I did. Atleast, I thought it did. Last year a family member needed to go through physical therapy. When finished they gave me the, roughly, 6 foot sections of Theraband Green, Blue and Black they used during their rehab. I finally started making band sets out of the Blue and Black this past August and was pretty satisfied with it. Well, I was cutting some more this weekend and noticed it had Latex-free stamped right on it. I don't know why I never noticed this before. I feel like I had been eating a burger and then was told it was a tofu or a vegitarian burger. I wasn't using the real/right/best product even though I thought I was. But then I realized I liked it. Granted I don't have any experiance with non non-latex TBBlue or Black to compare it against but It seemed to work. I work heavily with Latex based foam at work but that knowledge, in my optinion, doesn't transfer to latex rubber.

Anyway, my question to you all is. What is your experiance with any non-latex/latex-free products?(slingshot related please)

Through a search on this forum the only thing I could really find is something Treefork stated about it not being as "snapy". And that may be 100% correct but I just spent the last couple months using TBBlue, sending 3/8 steel 10m down range, with great accuracy may I add. I'm not trying to change anyone's mind or discredit the "latex argument". I'm still going to seek true latex products and just use up what I have left but I wanted others thoughts.

Friendly discussion begin!


----------



## flipgun

They don't work. It will stretch to a certain point and stop and the retraction rate is slow. :twocents:


----------



## poekoelan

Hmmm. Is rolyan tubing ( also called "dub dub" ) latex? I ask because it has some strange properties that I never seen in latex tubes. First, it just looks different as it ages, second, the inner walls really stick to each other if you press them together. I found that the orange works well with medium heavy ammo and my son likes the green for half inch hex nuts which weigh about 244 grains. If it isn't latex, then it's the only nonlatex elastic that I ever used and the performance was good. If it is latex, then disregard


----------



## Viper010

In the past people have reported a more limited elongation factor and much slower retraction speed in non-latex theraband products than in the traditional latex ones.

This might nowadays no longer hold true due to new developments in elastic polymers... It might well be that we as slingshot community haven't found out yet, because we tend to listen to the experienced fellas and go for the latex product. But who knows... The non-latex might by now out perform the latex.

Think about Linatex for instance. 800% elongation, great retraction speed, great longevity... Maybe Hygenic Corp makes the non-latex theraband out of Linatex nowadays? Or something similar?

Best thing would be if somebody who owns a shooting chrony could do some testing of some latex theraband vs this new non-latex theraband vs pure hygenic latex vs Linatex to really see how the 4 compare.

About the Rolyan tubing... I have no idea what rubber compound they use, but I've had regular latex tubes black red and amber also go sticky on the inside with age.


----------



## Viper010

Hey Ryan... Maybe you can set up a trade with somebody who owns a chrony? Some latex for you, some non-latex for him?

I'm finding this whole conundrum very intriguing, but sadly I'm way too broke at the moment to invest in a chrony and a bunch of non-latex and latex products... Really hoping somebody will pick this up and take it to the next step.


----------



## calinb

Viper010 said:


> Think about Linatex for instance. 800% elongation, great retraction speed, great longevity... Maybe Hygenic Corp makes the non-latex theraband out of Linatex nowadays? Or something similar?
> 
> Best thing would be if somebody who owns a shooting chrony could do some testing of some latex theraband vs this new non-latex theraband vs pure hygenic latex vs Linatex to really see how the 4 compare.


I must definitely get some Linatex for chrony testing someday. I can, however, summarize my conclusions from extensive velocity testing of latex band types:

1. For any given draw weight, draw length, and ammo weight, a flatband configuration can be always be found that beats any given tube configuration in projectile speed. Both flats and tubes will perform optimally near their maximum elongation factor, of course. Sheet rubber has the advantage that it's easy to make true tapered/progressive bands and it is also relatively easy to create band stacks of multiple thinner flat bands to realize the benefit of the faster recovery speed inherent in thinner rubber. When shooting light for draw weight ammo, recovery speed ("fast rubber") has a large impact on projectile speed.

2. For any given draw weight, draw length, and ammo weight, a pure latex flatband can always be found that beats any given TB flatband by a small margin.

I have not attempted to collect definitive longevity data. Someday I'll add Linatex bands to the mix!


----------



## RyanL

poekoelan said:


> Hmmm. Is rolyan tubing ( also called "dub dub" ) latex? I ask because it has some strange properties that I never seen in latex tubes. First, it just looks different as it ages, second, the inner walls really stick to each other if you press them together. I found that the orange works well with medium heavy ammo and my son likes the green for half inch hex nuts which weigh about 244 grains. If it isn't latex, then it's the only nonlatex elastic that I ever used and the performance was good. If it is latex, then disregard


Listings for this state natural latex.



flipgun said:


> They don't work. It will stretch to a certain point and stop and the retraction rate is slow. :twocents:


I agree and have seen that with some products like non-latex gloves or tournequets. But I wonder if what Viper010 said about it's production being different now could be true. Maybe, just a thought, because they need it to act like latex, ie for resistance bands, then it may respond similar to latex. Things like gloves and tournequets don't require latex properties and the advancement of different materials could help drodution move away from latex. All this is just speculation and coming straight from my rear by the way so just thoughts.

I don't own a chrony but wouldn't mind seeing the true numbers. Unfortunately, I cut the last of what I had so if a trade were to happen the person would have to get the 3/4" bands.

I work for a company that builds and sells our own mattress and we work heavily with latex foam in our designs. The important aspects of latex foam is very different than latex rubber even though it's derived from the same source. This is why I stated that I don't beleive rubber and foam properties translate. However, synthetic latex foam and latex-like materials have been emerging to have the same feel as natural latex. You lose most of the benefits natural latex foam offers but the product last longer.

I felt these band sets lasted longer than the few natural latex sets I've shot as well as the latex based TBG I usually shoot. And that could be something that translates between the two. However, all this is theory and speculation. I will definately record shot count on the next set I band up.


----------



## oldmiser

I like the theraband black for colder weather..I had just gotten a order ..it says Latex Free....In my opinion ..it is not very good elastic's for stretch..

so now I have to find some Black with latex.....I use TBG Gold otherwise......from Dec to Apr I use black....Keeping the slingshot inside my jacket

slingshot being wooden No metal cores......All Natural wood slingshot would be my choice......So stay away from Latex Free...

~AKAOldmiser


----------



## RyanL

Don't know if anyone cares anymore but I have an update for shot count. I got a little distracted messing around with tubes but I did finally make up a set of both the black and blue. However, I forgot to start counting with the black so only counts on blue. Both were set up the same 3/4" straight cut with a 9" active length. I've noticed the blue doesn't stretch as much as the black or natural latex, around 450% max. I have a 40 inch semi butterfly draw and the blue feel pretty maxed out there. The black can go to 45" equaling a 500% stretch. Neither black or blue's, active length has stretched after continuous shots taken. For count I'm up to 200 shots on the blue and have noticed a small pin hole on one band. This seems abnormal. They have typically developed a tear in the side, never a hole. However, I believe I could easily get another 50+ shots out of this set before I would be concerned. Then probably another 50 while being concerned it will snap after every shot. 

View attachment 93444


My set up with Blue bands. It's had a few fork hits and even thought they've been sanded down they could be the culprit causing the hole to develop.

View attachment 93445


In a relaxed state the hole is unnoticeable, they have to be stretch pretty well to see it.

View attachment 93446


This is where the black bands tore and the typical way either band breaks.


----------



## Beanflip

Hey Ryan!


----------



## leon13

Hey Beanflip !


----------



## RyanL

Beanflip said:


> Hey Ryan!


Hi Mike!!! Can't wait to see you again at the 2016 MWST



leon13 said:


> Hey Beanflip !


 These made me laugh


----------

